# Questions on Monark Silver King



## baltimore bill (Dec 28, 2013)

My wife and I were at an auction today and she fell in love with this bike and bought it.  This is our first balloon tire bike and we are trying to learn a bit more about its history and would appreciate any information.  We've been looking online, but have not found anything definitive on this specific bike.

The model number is 4416 and I believe the serial number is 027432. 

As you can see, there is no model name on the chain guard and there is no tank (I am not sure if there was one originally or not, but it does not look like there was).  We believe this is the original paint job and the bike looks to be in pretty good shape other than the missing headlight and some dings in the front fender.

Any thoughts on what we have here?


----------



## STRADALITE (Dec 28, 2013)

I found this online. I believe it to be an original ad from 1947. It even looks to have the same paint colors as yours. 
On the 3rd picture you have posted it looks like the is some paint worn off of the top top tube and down tube right at the head tube. This probably indicates that it had a tank at one time. Hope this helps.
JOSH


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 29, 2013)

I think the serial # actually puts this at 1948 but ditto on everything else Josh said. V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Dec 29, 2013)

*What year is it?*

bikes not so much like cars- I tend to go with the features and ad dates on post war monarks- may have run over into the next year but what year is it if everythnig but the serial number matches the catalog? 2c...


----------



## baltimore bill (Dec 29, 2013)

*Thanks for the help*

Thanks to everyone for the replies, especially to Josh for the 1947 ad for the ladies bike which pretty much nails this down.  After looking at more Monark ads online, I do believe this is a 1947 model because the ads for the 1948's show the "Super Deluxe" on the chainguard and the chrome fitting on the back of the luggage rack which this bike does not have.  Given the serial number dating, I guess this was probably made late in the year as the switch to the 48's was being made.

The bike is currently at our local bike shop and I am waiting to hear from them on any mechanical issues it may have.  We know it needs new tires and we will be getting whitewalls installed.  Any recommendations for specific tires for this bike?  Other than that, I am hoping that it does not need much done to put it into riding shape.  

There was only one other bidder going against my wife and she got this for $85, which I feel is a pretty good deal (we had said beforehand that our limit for this was $75, but she *really* wanted this bike.  How'd we do?

Now I need to start looking for a headlight and tank for this.  Please let me know if you have either for sale or any leads on where I might find them.  My initial online searches have turned up nothing.


----------



## bike (Dec 29, 2013)

*just bide your time*

and you fill find a correct color tank- the headlight only over my cold dead body- so you will pay many times more for the headlight than the tank or the bike.

old tires can have value so dont trash them.

JOHN here on the cabe reproduces the tires that I am pretty sure are right for your bike -us royal masters-would be your best bet


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Dec 29, 2013)

Here's a link for those tires bike mentioned ~ http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?51277-U-S-Royal-Chain-tread-whitewall-tires-Pair-New-70-00-shipping

Lucky timing for you, they just became readily available recently and have been selling like hotcakes !

pap
.


----------



## baltimore bill (Dec 30, 2013)

*Can't wait to see these on the bike*

Thanks for the link, pap.  I just emailed John and I hope these tires are still available.  They will look great on the bike.  

We just heard from the bike shop that considering its age everything looks surprisingly good on the bike with the exception of the dry-rotted tires on it.  They recommended replacing the wheels also, but said the originals are in good enough shape to ride on.  I want to keep this as original as possible, so I will be doing some research on what I need to do to restore/maintain these wheels.  I don't have any experience working on bikes, but I am trainable.  Any advice is appreciated.

Bill



ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> Here's a link for those tires bike mentioned ~ http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?51277-U-S-Royal-Chain-tread-whitewall-tires-Pair-New-70-00-shipping
> 
> Lucky timing for you, they just became readily available recently and have been selling like hotcakes !
> 
> ...


----------



## baltimore bill (Dec 30, 2013)

@bike Thanks for the lead on the tank for this bike!  I tried to send you a PM, but you are out of room and it would not go through.

So, how about that headlight now?  




bike said:


> bikes not so much like cars- I tend to go with the features and ad dates on post war monarks- may have run over into the next year but what year is it if everythnig but the serial number matches the catalog? 2c...


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Dec 30, 2013)

baltimore bill said:


> Thanks for the link, pap.  I just emailed John and I hope these tires are still available.  They will look great on the bike.
> 
> We just heard from the bike shop that considering its age everything looks surprisingly good on the bike with the exception of the dry-rotted tires on it.  They recommended replacing the wheels also, but said the originals are in good enough shape to ride on.  I want to keep this as original as possible, so I will be doing some research on what I need to do to restore/maintain these wheels.  I don't have any experience working on bikes, but I am trainable.  Any advice is appreciated.
> 
> Bill




Hey bill, going by John's ebay listings they are still available ~ http://www.ebay.com/itm/U-S-Royal-Chain-tread-tires-Pair-New-Prewar-Postwar-balloon-style-26X2-125/131081718550?_trksid=p2047675.m1985&_trkparms=aid%3D444000%26algo%3DSOI.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D13%26meid%3D3777091713220468941%26pid%3D100012%26prg%3D1014%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D131069082458%26#ht_444wt_1362

Go for the cabe discount, ten bucks less and you get tubes with them also  I got a pair myself and John is a really great person to do business with !!

As far as those wheels go, You would be surprised how far back you can bring them. One technique some have used is to buy a water heater pan at the local hardware store and soak the wheels in a mild acidic solution of something like wood bleach, CLR or **evapo rust**. If you want to try something more gentle first, go with some super fine steel wool and bar keepers friend which has oxalic acid in it or even use the CLR with the steel wool. 

The main thing is to take your time.

Good luck with the project and keep us informed as to what worked best for you, I know you will have fun with it, hell, you already _are_ !!! 

pap
.


----------



## bike (Dec 30, 2013)

*happy to help*

sometimes spokes get so rusted they will break so check them if they are very pittied you might look for a better set of rims - new ones are China yuk - vintage rims for monark are not rare- guy with the tank may have a set


----------



## STRADALITE (Jan 1, 2014)

Check out Ebay item #321286591037
This is the exact tank that you need. Dark blue with the correct graphics.
JOSH


----------



## baltimore bill (Jan 2, 2014)

*I am on it*



STRADALITE said:


> Check out Ebay item #321286591037
> This is the exact tank that you need. Dark blue with the correct graphics.
> JOSH




Thanks for the heads up. A couple of folks already let me know about it.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that it stays in my price range.  My wife says she likes the bike the way it is, but I think it must be karma that this came up for sale right after we bought the bike.


----------



## bike (Jan 2, 2014)

*Price range and parts availability...*

Howdy

Seems you are into the bike cheap enough- you don't always get a chance to buy and this is on a silver platter- personally I would lean in a little deeper on your bid, stretch your comfort zone. (Shoot - I need to encorage bids on MY auctions like this- (I am not connected with the ebay seller in this thread (or elsewhere) in any way.)

Because you will be glad later of all the searching and not finding frustration you missed out on. Newbie mistake is to let it get away and regret later!


----------



## baltimore bill (Jan 2, 2014)

*I hear you*



bike said:


> Howdy
> 
> Seems you are into the bike cheap enough- you don't always get a chance to buy and this is on a silver platter- personally I would lean in a little deeper on your bid, stretch your comfort zone. (Shoot - I need to encorage bids on MY auctions like this- (I am not connected with the ebay seller in this thread (or elsewhere) in any way.)
> 
> Because you will be glad later of all the searching and not finding frustration you missed out on. Newbie mistake is to let it get away and regret later!




I will be having that tax refund coming in soon, so I guess there's some room to stretch this a bit.

You're right that we got into this pretty cheaply, but my wife is starting to refer to this as a potential "money sink" after I told her a head light would probably cost more than the bike if I were ever lucky enough to find one.  I keep telling her it's an investment, but I don't think she's buying it.


----------



## bike (Jan 2, 2014)

*The headlight*



baltimore bill said:


> I will be having that tax refund coming in soon, so I guess there's some room to stretch this a bit.
> 
> You're right that we got into this pretty cheaply, but my wife is starting to refer to this as a potential "money sink" after I told her a head light would probably cost more than the bike if I were ever lucky enough to find one.  I keep telling her it's an investment, but I don't think she's buying it.




you can do without - or with- just figure that it is money tied up- you can sell it - instead of money burned like a nice meal out= no resale value!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 2, 2014)

You gotta get that tank dude and fyi, the prewar outie button horn inside the tank is a $40-50 item itself.

If you haven't been to Baynesville Bicycles in Towson, you should...the owner is a long time established bicycle collector and there is some cool pieces in his shop.
And they work on old bikes  a lot and they'll honor/respect what you have and won't steer you to something new if you don't need it.
Chris


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Jan 2, 2014)

baltimore bill said:


> I will be having that tax refund coming in soon, so I guess there's some room to stretch this a bit.
> 
> You're right that we got into this pretty cheaply, but my wife is starting to refer to this as a potential "money sink" after I told her a head light would probably cost more than the bike if I were ever lucky enough to find one.  I keep telling her it's an investment, but I don't think she's buying it.




Oh _jeezzz_, looks like the bloom is off the rose already 

You've got to get her rolling on that bike asap !!! After that just go into CABE stealth mode, what happens on the CABE stays on the CABE 

pap
.


----------



## baltimore bill (Jan 2, 2014)

bike said:


> you can do without - or with- just figure that it is money tied up- you can sell it - instead of money burned like a nice meal out= no resale value!




Exactly! Besides, once she sees this cleaned up and with John's killer whitewalls on it she will be saying it was her idea anyway.


----------



## baltimore bill (Jan 2, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> You gotta get that tank dude and fyi, the prewar outie button horn inside the tank is a $40-50 item itself.
> 
> If you haven't been to Baynesville Bicycles in Towson, you should...the owner is a long time established bicycle collector and there is some cool pieces in his shop.
> And they work on old bikes  a lot and they'll honor/respect what you have and won't steer you to something new if you don't need it.
> Chris




Not knowing what things are worth is a big part of my problem. I really have no idea what to expect to pay for this tank. 

It's 1947, not pre-war btw, but I get your point. I will do my best to get this one.

I will try to get by Baynesville tomorrow and say hello.  I was wondering if there was a place like this around here,  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## baltimore bill (Jan 2, 2014)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> Oh _jeezzz_, looks like the bloom is off the rose already
> 
> You've got to get her rolling on that bike asap !!! After that just go into CABE stealth mode, what happens on the CABE stays on the CABE
> 
> ...




It will be ready to roll soon.  I'm cleaning up the rims now and waiting for the new tires to come in.  Other than that it is ready to ride as is. Now we just need Mother Nature to cooperate,  Getting 2-4 inches of snow tonight and high of 20 tomorrow with 40 mph wind. I've been in MD since 1984 and I still hate winter. Gotta get back south one of these days.

Being positive and assuming I get this tank, what about a horn? The seller has the original working horn, but it doesn't look like he wants to sell it.  I am guessing they are hard to come by? Any other options?


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Jan 2, 2014)

baltimore bill said:


> It will be ready to roll soon.  I'm cleaning up the rims now and waiting for the new tires to come in.  Other than that it is ready to ride as is. Now we just need Mother Nature to cooperate,  Getting 2-4 inches of snow tonight and high of 20 tomorrow with 40 mph wind. I've been in MD since 1984 and I still hate winter. Gotta get back south one of these days.
> 
> Being positive and assuming I get this tank, what about a horn? The seller has the original working horn, but it doesn't look like he wants to sell it.  I am guessing they are hard to come by? Any other options?




At this point Bill, _If_ you get the tank I'd suggest trying that shop scrubb mentioned up thread. If that doesn't work out ask here in the wanted section.

You know, I worked on that "new" Morton's steak house there in downtown Baltimore several years ago. At the time the Ravens stadium was being built and one day while at lunch we watched them crane the giant Hard Rock guitar up at the new restaurant across the bay. Was quite surprised and impressed at the awesome night life available over on that side of town too !!!

pap
.


----------



## STRADALITE (Jan 5, 2014)

I see that tank on eBay went for cheap. Hopefully you got it.
JOSH


----------



## baltimore bill (Jan 6, 2014)

*I Got It!*



STRADALITE said:


> I see that tank on eBay went for cheap. Hopefully you got it.
> JOSH




I was surprised and grateful that no one else bid on the tank.  Can't wait to get it and see how it looks on the bike.


----------

